# Overeem and roid



## darvil (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm not sure I saw a thread on this so I'm making this one.

Since Overeem is here in the US fighting for Strikeforce I am assuming he passed all the tests? Do we know that for sure?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

darvil said:


> I'm not sure I saw a thread on this so I'm making this one.
> 
> Since Overeem is here in the US fighting for Strikeforce I am assuming he passed all the tests? Do we know that for sure?


They find out after the fight if the fighter tests positive or not.

So only time will tell... lol


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I heard that mandatory testing might not even happen which I find frustating and stupid. I will try to find the link.

http://www.mmaconvert.com/2010/05/1...avy-artillery-fighters-after-weigh-ins-today/

Ok never mind basicly it say's that Missouri isn’t revealing what kind of testing they’re conducting or who they’re actually testing. 

So just to make sure Strikeforce is taking into their own hands and testing everyone themselfs.


----------



## darvil (Oct 28, 2006)

thanks for that link.

Clarified a few things for me.

Hopefully he passes the test.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

haha not a problem. they don't test for horse meat!


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

A couple takes from the video: First, Alistair eats nuts, two, he paid $1000 for a ribeye of Barbaro, three, I dig the ochestration of the opening, it's much more dramatic than generic metal riff, and lastly, he's a big dude.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Why does no one ever question Mir being on steroids? Look how big he got.


----------



## darvil (Oct 28, 2006)

I watched Overeem for many years now since he was a stickman. Although alot of people say he's on roid, I think he just let that genetics take its shape on him. But of course.. the dramatic increase of his size.. really does put a few ??? in my head.

Just crossing my fingers that he'll come out clean otherwise its going to be a bitchfest.


----------



## darvil (Oct 28, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Why does no one ever question Mir being on steroids? Look how big he got.


Wasn't Mir always a heavy weight?

Overeem went from fighting chuck to super massive. A much more dramatic increase in size imho.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

darvil said:


> Wasn't Mir always a heavy weight?
> 
> Overeem went from fighting chuck to super massive. A much more dramatic increase in size imho.


True, but i dont think that means his on roids. Hes a professional athlete, its not like gaining such weight and muscle over number of years is impossible for an athlete of overeems calibre to do without the use of drugs.


----------



## darvil (Oct 28, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> True, but i dont think that means his on roids. Hes a professional athlete, its not like gaining such weight and muscle over number of years is impossible for an athlete of overeems calibre to do without the use of drugs.


McKeever,

I don't think he is on roid either but like I said, I would like him to pass the test here just for good measures. It'll silence a few whiners.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

darvil said:


> McKeever,
> 
> I don't think he is on roid either but like I said, I would like him to pass the test here just for good measures. It'll silence a few whiners.


Yea man, not saying you did. He will pass it.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

darvil said:


> Wasn't Mir always a heavy weight?
> 
> Overeem went from fighting chuck to super massive. A much more dramatic increase in size imho.


the thing is, is that overeem was never a natural LHW he was cutting from like 230 which is why he would gass only minutes into the fight i also read somewhere that he would piss blood because of the cut.


someone posted this on another site


Mir - 07/2009 245lbs

Mir - 03/2010 265lbs (which he cut to)

So he put on roughly 25-30lbs of muscle in 8 months

Overeem's weight for Strikeforce on November 16, 2007: 
224 lbs

Overeems weight for Dream.4 on June 15, 2008:
240 lbs

Overeems weight for Dream.12 on October 25, 2009:
253.5 lbs


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Why does no one ever question Mir being on steroids? Look how big he got.


Mir isn't ripped thats why


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

Anyone ehre talking about this ever even seen roids? Anyone ever use them? I can tell you without a doubt that Overeem is on the juice. Don;t even question it, all the eveidence in that video and in his weight gain tell the story.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Sousa said:


> Mir isn't ripped thats why


Think you need a new pair of glasses buddy.


----------



## browncow (Jun 14, 2008)

Even if Overeem successfully passes his drug test, his detractors will just say he:

a) cycled off the roids properly
b) used HGH
c) used another PED that isn't tested for
d) is a douchebag


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

browncow said:


> Even if Overeem successfully passes his drug test, his detractors will just say he:
> 
> a) cycled off the roids properly
> b) used HGH
> ...


Because those are definite possibilities. 3 years is a serious amount of time to get through a few cycles and never be caught.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

"Anyone ehre talking about this ever even seen roids? Anyone ever use them?"

Yeah, addict for years. I don't think he's on. Look at those previous weight in's. Those aren't that big of a jump in weight. He has very good genetics. I'm 252. My weight can flucuate 10lb in a month without trying. Some people lose sight of the fact that when big people have weight fluctuations they're usually big numbers. What's the big deal anyways. I don't care if they enter the cage with spikes hanging out of them.


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Just because he tests clean does not really mean he didn't use peds to get where he is today. He can cycle off and maintian his size with only a slight loss of mass.

What's right and wrong asside regarding accusations I would say he most definitley is or WAS on the juice. I don't care how much you eat and how much you work out the chubby face is a dead giveaway everytime.

Also abut Mir yes he did put on alot fast but being such a confident guy he never felt weight training was the best way to go. Once he started pushing himself in that aspect he got great results. In the end of the day though it also would not be too shocking to hear that he didn't have a little extra help one way or another.


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Anyone actually watch the weigh ins for Heavy artillery? I was wondering how Overeem looked for them, curious to see if he retained his usual ridiculous physique.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a question for you guys who have seen steroid use up close. Do you think it gives an advantage in the octagon?

I ask because I think it's a big disadvantage. It helped Mark coleman at first but not in the long run. I don't know, I have no experience, it just seems like it would hurt cardio and muscle fatigue more than it would help strength and explosiveness. And for the argument that he's cycled off, wouldn't that make it harder to support and feed the new muscles? 

I know somebody here is about to educate me ....be nice.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Why does no one ever question Mir being on steroids? Look how big he got.





darvil said:


> Wasn't Mir always a heavy weight?
> 
> Overeem went from fighting chuck to super massive. A much more dramatic increase in size imho.


Mir's frame was also natural big and he had a history of never really working out. When he finally added some strength and conditioning we saw the result in his physique. 



Mckeever said:


> True, but i dont think that means his on roids. Hes a professional athlete, its not like gaining such weight and muscle over number of years is impossible for an athlete of overeems calibre to do without the use of drugs.


That's the same excuse the pro-Barry Bonds people said. We see how that worked out. Look back at some previous Overoid threads and the pictures of his physical evolution tell a different story. I'm not saying he's on the juice, however I do say that he is suspect much like the aforementioned ball player.



browncow said:


> Even if Overeem successfully passes his drug test, his detractors will just say he:
> 
> a) cycled off the roids properly
> b) used HGH
> ...


And this would be precisely what people who are supporters would already have as a rebuttal. The facts are simple. He built an incredible amount of MASS, weight is not so much a concern. He hasn't defended his belt for TWO years, widely speculated because of the UDS testing here in the States. Japanese mma has a history of overlooking steroid abuse. And finally, look at his head in pictures.

I will try to find those previous threads with the pics. Like I said, I have no prove and a test really is not definitive either. Its purely speculation. I just hope he whoops up on Rogers so maybe we will see the Fedor/Overeem fight in the near future.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Depending on strong and how long they trained naturally one of the BIG disadvantages would be injuries. When juicing Tendons and Ligaments don't grow or develope as fast as the muscles. This could cause big issues in the octagon especially rolling and even throwing big punches.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

Thunder1 said:


> Depending on strong and how long they trained naturally one of the BIG disadvantages would be injuries. When juicing Tendons and Ligaments don't grow or develope as fast as the muscles. This could cause big issues in the octagon especially rolling and even throwing big punches.


Except Decca..Its not as bad as the rest, pretty mild side effects also..so I hear..


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

I thought fightrs use banned drugs to SPEED up recovery? Im not a huge expert I just know the who's juicing highschool drama typ stuff.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

locnott said:


> Except Decca..Its not as bad as the rest, pretty mild side effects also..so I hear..


Thats true, in fact Deca is usually used with other steroids to help keep joints lubricated. The problem with Deca is it stays in your system longer than any other steroid. Thats what Royce got caught using. It also wont put much size on you if your not cycling with testosterone. I cant see a professional athlete just using deca alone, it wouldnt be worth the risk.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

jcal said:


> Thats true, in fact Deca is usually used with other steroids to help keep joints lubricated. The problem with Deca is it stays in your system longer than any other steroid. Thats what Royce got caught using. It also wont put much size on you if your not cycling with testosterone. I cant see a professional athlete just using deca alone, it wouldnt be worth the risk.


I would think GHG and Test would be the route a fighter/(anyone worried about getting caught) would try.


----------



## JimmyJames (Dec 29, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Mir - 07/2009 245lbs
> 
> Mir - 03/2010 265lbs (which he cut to)
> 
> So he put on roughly 25-30lbs of muscle in 8 months


This is actually wrong as Mir cut weight to get down to 245 when he fought Brock at UFC 100. 

Mir did put on some mass but nowhere near 25-30 pounds.


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

When Frank Mir was fighting at 245, that was a result of cutting body fat during training camp. He was walking around 260 before his strength and conditioning program.

It's physically impossible Overeem did not use enhancers to gain what, 30 pounds of what looks like pure muscle in 13 months? 

Personally I don't see what the big hoopla is...if he used steroids to get there, all the best to him. Nobody says its illegal to use (prescribed) steroids in the off-season. And in Japan, who knows, maybe you don't even need a prescription. It *is* illegal to be using them during the fight.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Until he fails a test he's clean in my opinion. Remember that Silvia and Barnett have both been busted for steroids; looks aren't everything. When he fought Chuck Overeem was a young, young guy. I think he's definitely working towards the maximum of his genetic potential but I don't really care how he gets there if he avoids drama with athletic commissions. I will say I liked him when he had less bulk and was a more fluid striker.

My only complaint is that I don't get to see him fight in the US more. I don't take Strikeforce championship belts real seriously at this point. I hope they develop to rival the UFC and people eventually scream for cross-promotion fights. That will put both promotions in a good place.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

He's clever enough (if he is taking the roidages)to cycle it properly before he gets tested.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

this is all just BS and I'm pissed off reading about unjustified accusations of Overeem and Steroids, its nothing more than a hyped up internet roamer fuelled by fans who fail to see any other reason why a fighter would not be fighting in the States.

Ever stopped to think that what Overeem said could be the truth, that after he won the SF HW title, SF really did not have a big enough roster of fighters to challenge him at the time, so he went to Dream and K-1 where he could fight more fights and again arguably better opponent than SF could of offered at the time and now that SF has grown over the last year quite significantly its finally worth him coming back to compete in the States again.

And as for anyone thinking why not the UFC, maybe like Fedor he does not want to be tied to a single promotion and Enjoys his K-1.

I hope he is a man of his word and says with SF now and does not do the gay bum boy move that Shields made to the UFC even tho there are some fights there I would love to see him take on especially JDS, I am hoping instead he can show his full potential at SF as they continue to grow and that SF can continue to bring in some new fighters who can challenge for the title, hopefully should he be the man to beat Fedor the ball with him and SF does not stop there, 

Hoping that Fedor beats Werdum as I suspect he will, SF have the best HW bout set up in the world of MMA right now with Overeem vs Fedor, and I think that letting Rogers fight Overeem first was a great move by SF, because now more people can see the level Overeem is at and shows what a great match up they have in the making, where as if Overeem vs Fedor had been straight away without seeing them both handle Rogers, would of left questions had Overeem of won about Fedors current status as a lot of people would of shot the victory down as Fedor loosing to an unworthy oppeonnt, where as if Fedor had of won the same people woudl of just said another can for Fedor to crush.

Now we have seen both Fedor and Overeem are worthy contenders for a soon to be prestigious HW title, this will be more set in stone should we see another great performance from Fedor against Werdum.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

The accusations are getting pretty disgusting..

Has Alastair Overeem ever tested positive for steroids?


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Its all competition dodging. Its like when Floyd Mayweather accused Pacquiao of doing roids. Its just to get out of the fight so he doesn't lose. Fedor is doing this because he knows the fighters he'll lose so he avoids them and fights the guys he thinks/knows hes going to beat


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

about a year ago around 162 pounds and im 6'3". after increasing my eating esp. before bed and working out alot im now 187. my family has always been naturally big as all the guys on my moms side are 6' plus and 200 plus. so i put on 20 plus and im not a pro athlete with a pro trainer. and i guarentee you im not on roids....i can barely afford rent.


----------



## tripster (Jun 5, 2006)

I find it peculiar when some say they are sick of the accusations and that people shouldn't be making particular statements about fighters. This is a discussion forum for the average Joe to the professional athlete and everyone in between, we can all express our opinions as we see fit, right or wrong. 

My view on the matter of roids is quite simple, I believe that more fightes are using than there are that are not using. It's a risk return trade-off that, quite frankly, is an easy choice. Use roids and improve your performance dramatically and possibly rise to the top, make good money and possibly win a title. The risk: 1. get caught, get a suspension and come back to try again a year later. 2. If you are really stupid about it, damage your health significantly. If you are really smart about it, research and find the right drugs, cycle properly and keep a low profile about the whole thing you will probbly never get caught. 

I'm not judging any of these athletes. I know that even those who are using still train harder than most athletes on the planet. I know they are driven to win like all athletes are. And I respect their talent and knowledge of MMA.

All I'm saying is if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck and has feathers like a duck... it's probably a duck.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

tripster said:


> My view on the matter of roids is quite simple, I believe that more fightes are using than there are that are not using. It's a risk return trade-off that, quite frankly, is an easy choice. Use roids and improve your performance dramatically and possibly rise to the top, make good money and possibly win a title. The risk: 1. get caught, get a suspension and come back to try again a year later. 2. If you are really stupid about it, damage your health significantly. If you are really smart about it, research and find the right drugs, cycle properly and keep a low profile about the whole thing you will probbly never get caught.
> 
> I'm not judging any of these athletes. I know that even those who are using still train harder than most athletes on the planet. I know they are driven to win like all athletes are. And I respect their talent and knowledge of MMA.
> 
> All I'm saying is if it quacks like a duck, walks like a duck and has feathers like a duck... it's probably a duck.


this is from a forrest interview in the inside MMA mag aus

*WHAT ARE YOUR THOUGHTS ON STEROIDS IN MMA AND PROFESSIONAL SPORTS*
"honestly, i don't think steroids are a problem in MMA, especially the UFC. The UFC has steroid tests that every fighter must take, and, if you fail, there are consequences. personally i'm glad to get tested. however, if i knew there was something out there that could make me better or give me an advantage and (key point here) it was allowed, i'd certainly consider taking it.

now first things first, i'm not saying forrest is on them i'm just saying that a lot of other fighters would have the same mindset but be more willing to take the risk because just like you said It's a risk return trade-off that as much as it could hurt them, the success it could bring them would be far greater.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

browncow said:


> Even if Overeem successfully passes his drug test, his detractors will just say he:
> 
> a) cycled off the roids properly
> b) used HGH
> ...


e) All of the above


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Just read an interesting post on another forum; 



> I'm pretty sure he has taken steroids, he may just have phased through the *POKEMANS* tests in the US. In Pride and DREAM they didn't do Steroid checks so it was quite possible that he was on the juice throughtout his Japanese career.
> 
> You obviously don't understand much about how the body works if you think Overeem could have jumped from his shape against Shogun in February 2007 to when he fought Michael Knapp in the K1 Grand Prix in June 2007. The Frank Mir point is flawed because he was already a big guy who has been that size before, muscle memory comes into play once you have reached a certain size and got smaller it is alot easier and alot quicker to put that bulk back on. Mir had lost probably 20 lbs of fat and replaced that with around 20 lbs of lean muscle which is most definitely achievable, especially when you are training with a 7 time Worlds Strongest Man participant in Mark Philippi. He also still obviously had some body fat and waterweight in some muscles which would account to the 265-275lb weight, so his gain wasn't anywhere near the same as Overeems. Overeem had hardly any body fat in that second Shogun fight so would have had to build at least 20 lbs of lean muscle in 2-3 months and spend 1-2 months in camp. He was no bigger than Shogun in that fight and Shogun isn't even a big 205lb fighter. Look at it however you want but there was a massive gain between the 2 fights and there is no chance in hell you go into a K1 grand prix purely lifting for 4 months, you'd get massacred without working on all aspects of your game.
> 
> ...


Thoughts?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

^oh sh*t +rep

i wont say overeem is clean because he never fails a test but its hard for me to imagine such a gain in mass in an mma fighter naturally. if he never took something to assist him i would implore the guy to start a training system for getting big like him lol. he could retire in a year if he could show me and others how to have a body like his in 8 to 12 months.


----------



## Freiermuth (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't see the big deal. I went from 150 to 170 in about a years time-frame....I've always worked out 3-5 times a week, the only thing I did different was eat a lot more. He may or may not be on the juice, but gaining weight like he has isn't that hard.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Freiermuth said:


> I don't see the big deal. I went from 150 to 170 in about a years time-frame....I've always worked out 3-5 times a week, the only thing I did different was eat a lot more. He may or may not be on the juice, but gaining weight like he has isn't that hard.


its not about weight but muscle mass. to be that built you have to prioritize lifting, but if you do that you wont be able to train your mma skills as much. thats pretty much what that quote is saying. i dont know if im totally on board with that opinion but it is much more believable that overeem being clean this whole time. like i said if overeem looks like that clean he needs to sell his workout regimine to me....i will pay to be built like him lolraise01:................as opposed to my roy nelson build.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Overeem is obvious used eithr Juice or HGH. Maybe he passes this test, because of how he's cycled. The whole argument that he's never failed a test is ridiculous. Hey Barry Bonds never failed a test. He must have never used steroids.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Exactly, just because you have passed a test doesnt mean you arent juicin or doin something. Hell Tony Mandrich passed a piss test goin into the NFL and everyone knew he was juicin yet he still passed does that mean he didnt take roids? Obviously and absolutely not. IMO there is no question Overeem has juiced or used PED to get his build you dot just look like that after 5 years of lifting while trying to train MMA just not gonna happen. I like Overeem and think he defintley poses a threat to ANY heavyweight. I also think Lesnar has juiced along the lines somewhere. He said in E60 he gained about 35 pounds of muscle in about 6 months (not an exact quote) but it was something that was ridiculous. 

I mean check this out its ridiculous unless youre a hardcore bodybuilder, which hardcore bodybuilders all juice and admit it

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii224/9ho1oha1/mma/Overeem-Timeline.jpg


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

Overeem's growth in size and muscle tone since the early day's certainly is impressive and the situation surrounding accusations that he's used steroids certainly would _suggest_that he has but there are still few grounds to actually hold and specific proof on the matter. GSP said he put on 15lbs of lean muscle before fighting Hardy, not the same I know, but still a significant amount in a short space of time, and if we consider that Overeem has been in or around this size for the past few years then its not that unlikely that he could develop 30 lbs of lean muscle on in this time, on top of what he already has that is. Also keep in mind that BJ went from LW to HW and back again, obviously he didn't have the same muscle mass as Overeem but BJ rarely looks ripped. Just look at Mir before the Kongo fight, he'd put on serious muscle mass, again not the same as Overeem, but still impressive. As for fight dodging, plenty of people have done it for reasons other then roids. Tito dodged Chuck for a good period of time, as have countless others. Yes it does seem off that Overeem wouldn't fight in the US for 2 years, but are there no grounds to give him the benefit of the doubt?


----------



## Papou (May 13, 2010)

Nefilim777 said:


> GSP said he put on 15lbs of lean muscle before fighting Hardy, not the same I know, but still a significant amount in a short space of time,


It was 8 lbs.

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2010/2/17/1314353/georges-st-pierre-talks-about


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*8 lbs.*

I think he put that on after he fought Alves cause he realized that some welterweights are just big guys!


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ao could have used roids yes .. But over the period of time that it took its more then likely he stuck to a good diet and lifted his ass off. A good diet will get you day and night difference. 

As for mir lol.. That new supplement shit he promotes.. lol.. Looks like a Legal for now ph comapny. Meaning a designer roid .


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Anyone got a time frame picture line up like this for Mir?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Timeframe*

That timeline covers five years, Mir bulked up in a year gaining a similar amount of weight!


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> That timeline covers five years, Mir bulked up in a year gaining a similar amount of weight!


So you are saying Mir added 50 pounds of muscle in a year? :confused02: Thats just not possible. Overeem started at 205 now hes 255 solid muscle. Yeah you can gain the amount of weight in a year but its Overeems physique that makes it obvious. I dont care if thats a 10 year timeline thats a huge difference looking at the pictures and just not possible without some extra help...just saying


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Help*

Whose to say he just didn't take alot of protien supplements?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

grnlt said:


> So you are saying Mir added 50 pounds of muscle in a year? :confused02: Thats just not possible. Overeem started at 205 now hes 255 solid muscle. Yeah you can gain the amount of weight in a year but its Overeems physique that makes it obvious. I dont care if thats a 10 year timeline thats a huge difference looking at the pictures and just not possible without some extra help...just saying


Your ignorant to the world of body building and proper dieting.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> Your ignorant to the world of body building and proper dieting.


The problem is that he is not just working on weight lifting. He is training in other areas. His whole goal and focus wasn't to gain muscle mass. He also was worried about training his skills and his cardio. It' one thing to have that kind of muscle mass. It's another to gain that much and not gas out in fights.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> The problem is that he is not just working on weight lifting. He is training in other areas. His whole goal and focus wasn't to gain muscle mass. He also was worried about training his skills and his cardio. It' one thing to have that kind of muscle mass. It's another to gain that much and not gas out in fights.


So r u saying there is some magical steroid that keeps him from gassing? lol


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

ZENKI1 said:


> Your ignorant to the world of body building and proper dieting.


Please enlighten me, because anyone who is into elite level bodybuilding juices and they admit it...this is why the have the all natural bodybuilding competetions to keep the juicers out. Pretty safe to say your lookin like the ignorant one in this thread keep up the good work.


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

grnlt said:


> Please enlighten me, because anyone who is into elite level bodybuilding juices and they admit it...this is why the have the all natural bodybuilding competetions to keep the juicers out. Pretty safe to say your lookin like the ignorant one in this thread keep up the good work.


WHen and where did I say anything about classes? Once again you live up to my previous post.. 

Im not going to waste my time trying to enlighten you any about my life style.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

ZENKI1 said:


> So r u saying there is some magical steroid that keeps him from gassing? lol


Well it's not magic. It's science. Most guys who bulk up have problem feeling dead in their arms and legs, because they aren't getting enough oxygen to their muscles. That's why most guys in the NFL and I'm assuming MMA that dope use EPO as well. EPO and other oxygen carriers explained here:

http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/athletic-drug-test4.htm


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Well it's not magic. It's science. Most guys who bulk up have problem feeling dead in their arms and legs, because they aren't getting enough oxygen to their muscles. That's why most guys in the NFL and I'm assuming MMA that dope use EPO as well. EPO and other oxygen carriers explained here:
> 
> http://entertainment.howstuffworks.com/athletic-drug-test4.htm


Here is a better more informative read on the subject. I use a N.O. daily hell N.O. EXPLODE sponsors the ufc but the shit is no magical super endurance roid by any means lol..


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Just read an interesting post on another forum;
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


I stopped at the Japanesse career remark.. If any time I think its pretty clear Old AO wasnt abusing anything during his Pride days.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I think it's pretty obvious he juiced. The accusations, the fact that he fights overseas, his growth...he's honestly just another freak show fighter. Would love to see Fedor fight this guy though.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

ptw said:


> I think it's pretty obvious he juiced. The accusations, the fact that he fights overseas, his growth...he's honestly just another freak show fighter. Would love to see Fedor fight this guy though.


I don't think it's impossible to put on that kind of muscle in 5 years though...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Facts*

Try to explain this away, all fighters are required to take a drug test, so far Overeem has passed!


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

hes natural


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Try to explain this away, all fighters are required to take a drug test, so far Overeem has passed!


Overeem hasn't been tested in the US for a long time. The tests for this last event aren't back. Could u explain how Barry Bonds passed every test as well.


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Overeem hasn't been tested in the US for a long time. The tests for this last event aren't back. Could u explain how Barry Bonds passed every test as well.


May as well talk to a stump he (Kantowreslter) apparently dont read others posts same with Zenki or whatever. Its obvious hes juiced positive test or not "horsemeat" diet or not its hilarious and odd that anyone could honestly believe he doesnt juice. I still think regardless hes a talented fighter no question and will cause problems for anyone


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Overeem mentioned in an interview once that he could never lift weights when he was at 205. He had trouble making weight too. For being 6'4" he looked extremely lean for a 205 pound fighter. If moving up to heavyweight allowed him to lift weights more often and not cut any weight, then I don't see his weight gain as impossible.

People say he ran to Japan to escape testing but Alistair himself said there was a lack of opposition for him in Strikeforce. He wanted to stay active so he had a few fights in K-1 and did some MMA in Japan while he waited for legitimate fighters in his promotion. 

Listen to him talk about his diet. Dude eats 7 times a day.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Change*

Yeah that would explain how he would be inconsistant at that weight. You can't lift weights, you have to diet strictly, and you're tall. All of that would contribute to his being a so-so fighter at lightheavyweight and then becoming a totally different fighter at heavyweight!


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm a tall 6'6 former skinny guy, i've lifted weights for a while, these day's to maintain size and keep in shape more than anything.

back when I was 22ish and 215lbs I went on an intense training program and supplimented with a pre-workout and post workout suppliments, totally legal ones, in addition i changed my diet, forced myself to eat constantly.

the result? 20lbs of lean mass in 2 months, eat, train, recover, sullpment well and you can gain crazy mass, especially if u have the frame for it (tall)

is A.O jucing or been on the juice? i won't put my head to the block for anyone, but what he's done to his body is possible, especially for someone who when not fighting only has to train


----------



## grnlt (Oct 15, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't think it's impossible to put on that kind of muscle in 5 years though...


50 pounds of muscle is very hard to put on naturally...but his bone structure in the face has changed so much defintly some sort of "enhancements" he just doesnt look like the same person. Im sure ill get neg repped "again" but I speak the truth and dont lose sleep over neg reps


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

Its official Overeem has passed his drug testing...I bet Fedor,his management and his fans are all scared


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Scared*

I think Fedor is indifferent!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor does the same to Overeem that he did to CroCop.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Same*

You mean delay it so that their is some hype?


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

No, he'll put the issue to rest and beat his azz. Just like Fedor has always done.


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

BWoods said:


> People say he ran to Japan to escape testing but Alistair himself said there was a lack of opposition for him in Strikeforce. He wanted to stay active so he had a few fights in K-1 and did some MMA in Japan while he waited for legitimate fighters in his promotion.
> 
> He was the strikeforce champ what, 3 years ago originally? He didn't have enough juice (no pun intended) to get the competition he wanted so he booked for greener pastures?
> 
> By all means, I respect the dude for castrating Rogers (a favorite of mine) but give me a break...it's the American market and he didn't have enough motivation to become a beast here??? dunna make sense.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*USA Market*

Well either way he's got better competition now!


----------

